# Dragon's Blood????



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

I just read something interesting in a catalog that goes by
the name Dragon's Blood made from Croton Lechleri tree and is a red sap. This stuff is a "liquid face lift" at 155.00
for one ounce. Obviously, this is not the Dragon's Blood
we use for bacterial infection on our orchids. What might
it actually be aside from a rip off? What plant is the anti-
bacterial DB made from?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 24, 2015)

abax said:


> I just read something interesting in a catalog that goes by
> the name Dragon's Blood made from Croton Lechleri tree and is a red sap. This stuff is a "liquid face lift" at 155.00
> for one ounce. Obviously, this is not the Dragon's Blood
> we use for bacterial infection on our orchids. What might
> ...



It's the same.


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2015)

****.. for 155.00 an ounce. I can drop a house payment and get a gallon lol... total rip off


----------



## gonewild (Oct 24, 2015)

troy said:


> ****.. for 155.00 an ounce. I can drop a house payment and get a gallon lol... total rip off



It's not too much to pay for a face lift. :rollhappy:


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it made from Croton lechleri? Is it good for prevention, too? How to use it?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 24, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> Is it made from Croton lechleri? Is it good for prevention, too? How to use it?



The Dragons Blood we provide is pure unaltered resin (sap) from Croton lechleri.
Maybe some of the users will tell you how it's used.


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2015)

It's very easy to use. If you see a spot of erwinia or rot
on a leaf, just put a drop or two of the DB directly on the
spot. It's one of those small miracles and works like a
charm. I can't imagine how one might use it for prevention that wouldn't be quite wasteful.

You can easily tell the seller of the "instant face lift" has little idea
of botanical names since I wrote the name of the tree just as it
was written in the catalog.

Lance, put it in a fancy pink bottle and make a few more bucks!


----------



## Secundino (Oct 25, 2015)

...more?? 
Charms are supposed to be free! And if your name is George and you claim you will kill mealy-dragons, you get two for one! LOL


----------



## shaw (Oct 25, 2015)

gonewild said:


> The Dragons Blood we provide is pure unaltered resin (sap) from Croton lechleri.
> Maybe some of the users will tell you how it's used.


Hey Lance 
by any chances, you will be selling the dragon blood any time soon?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2015)

Hopefully.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 25, 2015)

shaw said:


> Hey Lance
> by any chances, you will be selling the dragon blood any time soon?



Hopefully in the next few weeks.


----------



## gonewild (Oct 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Hopefully.



Somewhere between here and there, not lost just not traveling very fast.
Peruvian Postal Service will not accept any package with any amount of any liquid. So it has to walk north.


----------



## abax (Oct 25, 2015)

Or I can tell you where to buy an ounce for $155.00 in a
pretty pink spray bottle. :>)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2015)

gonewild said:


> Somewhere between here and there, not lost just not traveling very fast.
> Peruvian Postal Service will not accept any package with any amount of any liquid. So it has to walk north.



Ok, thanks. I'll let you know if/when...


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 27, 2015)

I bought one glass of sap , It has something very unpleasant smell....I have a little doubt: bacterial infection spreads fast inwards. So has is any benefitial effect if I drop it just on the superfitially infected area?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 27, 2015)

dodidoki said:


> I bought one glass of sap , It has something very unpleasant smell....I have a little doubt: bacterial infection spreads fast inwards. So has is any benefitial effect if I drop it just on the superfitially infected area?



Yes it is absorbed by living tissue very fast. It has an effect internally when applied topically. Make sure to apply also on the close surrounding healthy tissue also. If the infected area is also near the bottom side of the leaf apply to that surface too. If the infection is near the crown put some drops into the crown so it floods between all the leaf bases, this will protect the growing center. Applying too much is not a problem.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 28, 2015)

Lance, many thanks for useful info. I have no infected plant this moment but I lost several plants in the past and there was nothing effective way against this problem. I hope I will never meet erwinia again but we know this can appear again anytime.


----------

